
My Dockercon 2016 Speaker Notes - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/dockercon-2016-speaker-notes/
======
alexellisuk
My Speaker notes from Dockercon, Seattle. Get my experiences as a speaker -
meeting the team, captains and demoing IoT on stage in the capital of coffee.

